# Electrical & technology question - Canada to Spain?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm wondering what I can bring with me to Spain for electrical and technology stuff. I understand the electrical outlets are different in Canada and Spain. I may end up not taking these if the shipping cost is too much compared to replacing them. But I want to know if it's even an option. Here's a list of some items I'm thinking of bringing, but I don't know if they're of any use in Spain:

-Laptop computer
-Desktop computer
-iPod
-Cellphone
-Hair dryer, paper shredder and other things with just a single cord


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

If any of your stuff is 110v. forget it. It will cook. Europe is 240v.
Derek


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> I'm wondering what I can bring with me to Spain for electrical and technology stuff. I understand the electrical outlets are different in Canada and Spain. I may end up not taking these if the shipping cost is too much compared to replacing them. But I want to know if it's even an option. Here's a list of some items I'm thinking of bringing, but I don't know if they're of any use in Spain:
> 
> -Laptop computer
> -Desktop computer
> ...


I'm guessing that the voltage in Canada is 120/110v. In Europe it's 240v so that's your biggest problem - unless the device has a different setting, you'll be stuffed.

Personally, I would not bother with white goods but the first four items you mention would need looking into. 

With the cell phone, it'll be down to which band it supports as the Amerivas (and Canada) used to use different ones to Europe.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> I'm wondering what I can bring with me to Spain for electrical and technology stuff. I understand the electrical outlets are different in Canada and Spain. I may end up not taking these if the shipping cost is too much compared to replacing them. But I want to know if it's even an option. Here's a list of some items I'm thinking of bringing, but I don't know if they're of any use in Spain:
> 
> -Laptop computer
> -Desktop computer
> ...


The first three are almost certainly okay. The desktop might have a switch to change. The laptop is likely world voltage. The IPOD at worse you could get a new charger for it.

Cellphone unless it's GSM is useless. IIRC Rogers uses GSM. Bell and likely Telus used to be CDMA.

Hairdryer if it's a travel model might be okay.

Basically check numbers on the power supply. If the device mentions 220V or 240V you'll be okay. If it only mentions 110V it won't work as is.

For plugs etc often you can remove the old cable and replace it with the right one. Desktops normally have a female to male cable. The female bit that plugs into the computer is a standard. So if the power supply is okay you can change the cable .

The laptop uses a different female plug but it may be changed.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

You don't need to replace the whole cable (assuming the device is ok with 220V). You can just use a plug adaptor.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, you're all awesome to help out so much and so fast. Thank you.

Yes, Canada has electrical outlets of around 120 V.

I checked my desktop, laptop and printer, and they all have the male-female cable, each saying 100-240 V on the connector box. So I'll have to buy the new cable with 240 V. I hadn't even noticed that on the box before. Thank you. 

I have a BlackBerry Torch 9800 cell phone, so I called BlackBerry, and they said that it can be used in Europe, and they showed me the specs to show to a cell phone company in Spain, which are:

Tri-band 3G UMTS network: 2100/1900/850/800MHz
Quad-band GSM/GPRS networks: 850/900/1800/1900MHz

The "GSM" is there and I'm good. Yay! And, yes, they said I have to unlock the phone with my company here before leaving for Spain. Thanks for the heads up on that.

Re the adaptors that switch items from 120 V to 240 V, I've looked into them online. They're actually quite inexpensive and straightforward to use. There are quite a lot of different ones for different reasons - some for electronics, some say not electronics, most say no hair dryers, some with USB ports in them.... There's quite a selection! 

So I have to pick through each item and see what needs what.

Thanks again y'all for your help.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If the computer etc let you change the cable I'd change the cable. Adapters are great for a short visit but proper cables tend to fit better and be more secure. Plus they don't tend to cost much more then an adapter.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Wait until you check-out the shipping prices before making any decisions. And if you're planning on shipping by boat, the odds of a computer still functioning when it gets here are pretty remote.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's not like all the computers coming from China fly.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks again for your guidance. Yes, I've looked into shipping prices, and it's really expensive. Yes, shipping electronics is tricky because they're so fragile and requires special shipping that bumps the price up. Yes, I can see where the cable is a better option than an adaptor (where possible to do this). 

I'm leaning towards leaving behind almost all my electronic belongings. The small items like my cell phone and iPod are small enough to go on my carry-on bag. All I need for those to be functional in Spain is an adaptor. So that's pretty cheap and doable. My laptop is also easily portable on a carry-on, and all I need is a new cable. I have kick-ass Bose computer speakers, and I hope to be able to squish them in somewhere too.

This is a new question related to the above... If I buy a desktop or laptop computer in Spain, will the operating system be in Spanish? Or is it easy enough to find a computer with the operating system in English? If I get an English operating system, will my documents be compatible with people who have Spanish operating systems?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you want an English OS you could always order the software from the UK and install it. Or you could pick up the computer in the UK with English preinstalled. 

OS won't cause any problems with documents. If it did you couldn't read Spanish documents now.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

nearly every laptop built within the last 10 -15 years is dual voltage. 
The 'block' on the power cord is capable of supporting 110-220v, so I believe all you really will need is a plug convertor, which you should find easily in Spain..
If you look at the fine print on 'Block' you should see the 110-220v written there's quite a bit of writing and it is small, but on my computers it is there..

Many laptops have two cords, one that connects from the mains to the block, and the secondary cord from the block to the laptop itself. You might want to buy a new mains-block portion of the cord, which you should be able to find at most hardware and electrical stores for probably just a few Euros. 
Take a look at the cord that connects to the block--it's probably either a 'figure 8' or a 'cloverleaf' connection. 
I plan on just purchasing a similar one in Spain..

When we emigrated to Canada 24 years we bought a few of our more expensive electrical items with us and had them converted.. EG Hubby had a expensive amplifier and cd player we paid for them to be converted.. I had an expensive Bernina sewing machine and just purchased a transformer that I plug in when I use it.. I had a really nice table lamp and standard lamp, we had them re-wired..
We are planning on selling most of our smaller electrical items before we leave, a few are hoping to bring with us. My hubby now has a very expensive Linn Hi-fi system and speakers we hope that we'll be able to convert this and bring with us.. The cost of shipping versus replacing would make it cost effective to bring.. Also if you are paying for shipping and are planning on 1/2 or full container you may as well fill it !!
.
..


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

NickZ said:


> If you want an English OS you could always order the software from the UK and install it. Or you could pick up the computer in the UK with English preinstalled.
> 
> OS won't cause any problems with documents. If it did you couldn't read Spanish documents now.


Awesome news. Easy solution. Thank you, Nick.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Goldeneye said:


> nearly every laptop built within the last 10 -15 years is dual voltage.
> The 'block' on the power cord is capable of supporting 110-220v, so I believe all you really will need is a plug convertor, which you should find easily in Spain..
> If you look at the fine print on 'Block' you should see the 110-220v written there's quite a bit of writing and it is small, but on my computers it is there..
> 
> ...


Hi Goldeneye. Thanks for all the tips.

So are you moving to Spain from Canada?

Yes, the cord solution was explained to me above by someone else. Thanks for your time in explaining that. However, I didn't know the plug converter could be bought in Spain, so now I know. Yay!

Yes, the more expensive electrical items I'm bringing. But to pack and ship my printer, monitor, TV, Blue-Ray and desktop tower would be very expensive, according to what I've learned so far about shipping prices. So I'm only taking small and expensive electronics as above (cell phone, iPod, camera, laptop). I've looked into U-Haul, and it's $5,000 to ship a U-Haul pod over to Malaga. The problem with the pod is that fragiles aren't too safe, which includes all the above electronic equipment. Most of my expensive stuff is small items and fragile items as above and kitchenware. To ship this stuff by boxes is ridiculously expensive. I've looked into UPS and Canada Post for delivering boxes.

Typically an extra suitcase on the airline is $100 per suitcase. But we all know how that's not good travelling for fragiles. So the suitcases at $100 a pop would be for clothing.

Or perhaps you've found out about other prices that would make sense that you can share with me? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## johnjohn47 (Feb 9, 2014)

The standard 220V power cords for your desktop etc are available here as they are a EU standard, you can also get non moulded mains plugs so, if you are competent, cut the old plug off and fit a new one. This is what I,ve done to most of mine UK stuff PC, monitor, fridge, microwave, bread-maker, drill, saw, flood lights, welder. The plugs are about a euro if you buy one but cheaper by the dozen.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

canoemon said:


> The standard 220V power cords for your desktop etc are available here as they are a EU standard, you can also get non moulded mains plugs so, if you are competent, cut the old plug off and fit a new one. This is what I,ve done to most of mine UK stuff PC, monitor, fridge, microwave, bread-maker, drill, saw, flood lights, welder. The plugs are about a euro if you buy one but cheaper by the dozen.


Thanks for explaining that, Canoeman. No, I'm not competent at all in doing those electrical things.  I'm really excited to be starting a new job tomorrow. If I pass the three-week training, I'll work for the company here in Canada and then they'll keep me working with them when I move to Spain. I'm going to try to set up all the software on my laptop, so that I can just hook up my laptop seamlessly when I move to Spain - simply by getting the EU laptop cord. This work is typically not possible on a laptop due to speed and memory constraints, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it works.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There are plenty of high power laptops. They tend to be expensive and unless you need mobility not worth the price but they exist.

Top 10 Best Gaming Laptops | PCMag.com


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Nick. Yes, mobility is key for this work, since it's done on the Internet. The company I'm working for is located in Australia, so how's that for mobile?  Seriously, though, mobility of the laptop is key because that way I can easily move from Canada to Spain, and then around Spain as well. I'll be loading the software and hardware over the next week, so I should know within the week if it's possible to use my laptop for this work.


----------

